# Stir fry.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Think I'll put on a stir fry tomorrow. 
2 # chicken
Fresh squash.
Snow peas
Mushrooms
Onions
Peppers
Water chesnuts
Pineapple

Sauce & glaze:
Chicken broth
Pineapple juice
Dab of soy
And last but not least-"Da magic powder"


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

What da powder?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

corn starch to thicken with. Was called that by a [oriental I think] chef on a now kaput cooking show. Can't recall his name tho. Maybe Chef Tell.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

how about Martin Yan, "Yan can cook"


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Wasnt what I expected WD. I was down in your neighborhood last monday buying a boat if I had more time would have liked to look ya up.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Where did you get it WV?


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

wdbrand said:


> Where did you get it WV?


 Down in westlake area dont rember the name of the subdivison guy had it on craigslist.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Leave the water chestnuts off and add in some beansprouts on mine, thanks.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm going to edit you list a bit, hope you don't mind..

2 # chicken
Fresh squash.
Snow peas
Mushrooms
Onions
Peppers
Water chesnuts

Sauce & glaze:
Dab of soy (maggi brand)
And last but not least-"Da magic powder"

Marinate the chicken with a big of soy, sugar, garlic, seseme oil, pepper, (optional:grated ginger root)
Blanch the veggies separate while you saute the chicken in the pan. Once chicken is about done add the veggies, fishish off with with the sauce.

As for pineapple stir fry:
2# beef cut into strips
2 large mater not fully ripe
1 red onion
1 cucumber
1 can pineapple
some fresh basil leaves

Marinate beef and saute the same way, add onion in first, then the sause, then the rest of the other stuffs. You don't really cooke the cukes, mater or the pineapple, you just want to warm it up a bit. Perfect summer dish.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Teo. Two heads are better than one since they have a choice. And if they don't like mine or yours, they'll have to get their own.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Yepper Teo. Sesame oil is what does the trick I reckon.


----------

